# Question about a note in this one song



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

There's a solo section at 2:02 of this song with the note progression

|F# |F# E A#|
|G# |(G#) G|
|C B G B|(B) |

The G in this solo is played very fast. My questions are, what would that note value be? Like a dotted 64th note? A 32nd note? Also does a note that's played that fast have any impact harmonically or melodically in contextualizing other notes? Would the little note sequence have any noticeably different feel if that note was an A for instance?

Here is the song: http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/The+Tourist/4yzTkc?src=5

Thanks in advance


----------

